# فيروسات الحياة الزوجية ..  أسبابها والقضاء عليها



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2010)

*فيروسات الحياة الزوجية ..  أسبابها والقضاء عليها   
*


:download:

*
*

*الحياة الزوجية معرضه للإصابة بفيروسات .نعم هي عرضه لذلك. واليك قائمه بالفيروسات وطريقه التخلص منها.*

* الفيروس الأول : الغيرة

 تصنيفه : فتاك
أسبابه : 
·         الرغبة بالامتلاك . 
·         الشك بالشريك الآخر . 
·         الافتقاد إلى الصراحة .*

*
طريقة العلاج:*

*1- احترام حرية وخصوصية الشريك الآخر 
2- الصراحة التامة والمناقشة الهادئة والموضوعية  
3-الابتعاد عن الاختلاط قدر الامكان*​* الفيروس الثانى : الكذب*


*تصنيفه : قاتل
أسبابه : 
·الخوف  
·التقصير  
·الهروب وعدم المواجهة  
طريقة العلاج:*

* ·تجاوز الأخطاء البسيطة للشريكين  
· معرفه الواجبات والمسؤوليات لكليهما  
· الاعتراف بالأخطاء ببساطة حين حدوثها *

* الفيروس الثالث : العنف

*

*تصنيفه : خطير جداً 
أسبابه : 
· العناد والتحدي والجدال الاستفزازي  
· ضعف الشريك الآخر وعدم التكافؤ  
· بعض الفيروسات في هذا الموضوع 
طريقة العلاج:*

* ·الصبر ... المسايرة ... التسامح ... القناعة  
·العطف والحميمة في العلاقة الزوجية   
·الصدق والصراحة في كل الأحوال*

* الفيروس الرابع : تدخل الأهل

*

*تصنيفه : خطير جداً 
أسبابه : 
·تسرب المشاكل الشخصية خارج المنزل  
·كثره الزيارات للأهل واطلاعهم على تفاصيل خاصة وبدون مبرر 
طريقة العلاج: ·         المحافظة على سريه وخصوصية العلاقة الزوجية والاعتدال في الزيارات والاهتمام في شوؤن المنزل والعائلة أولاً*​*الفيروس الخامس : الأنانية*


*تصنيفه : خطير 
أسبابه : 
·         حب الذات   
·         عدم الشعور بالمسؤولية  
طريقة العلاج: ·         احترام حاجات ورغبات الطرف الآخر   
·         المشاركة بين الطرفين فى كل الاحوال*
*فى الفرح والحزن
*​* الفيروس السادس : البخل*


*تصنيفه : خطير 
أسبابه : 
·         طبع سيء وصفة منفِّرة   
طريقة العلاج: ·         الحمد والشكر على عطاء الله والتمتع بالرزق الحلال والاستعداد للابدية
*​* الفيروس السابع : الملل*


*تصنيفه : خطير 
أسبابه : 
·     روتين الحياة   
·     الافتقار إلى التجديد في الأمور اليومية   
·     الفراغ  
طريقة العلاج: ·         السعي إلى التجديد حتى في أبسط الأمور   
·         قليل من التغيير وخلع ثوب المثالية قد يفيد   
·         ملء الفراغ بأشياء مفيدة وأفكار متجددة *​* الفيروس الثامن : الكسل*


*تصنيفه : خطير 
أسبابه : 
·         منشأ ذاتي   
·         الاتـكــالية  
طريقة العلاج: *

*·         تنظيم الحياة اليومية   
·         الاعتماد على الذات قدر الامكان   
·         الإحساس بالمسؤولية*

*وأرجو أن تكون مناعتكم قوية من كل هذه الفيروسات*


*:smi411:
*
*م ن ق و ل مع بعض التعديلات
*​


----------



## asmicheal (26 مارس 2010)

هو الشك بيكون نقص فى شخصية  وثقة الشكاك بنفسة 
وليس بالضرورة عيب بالشريك الاخر


واعتقد شخصيا 
ان البخل والانانية 
افظع فيروسين يمكن ان يدمرا الحياة الزوجية 
لانهما يحولان دون ارتباط الشريكين باللة اولا ثم بعضهما بعضا 
اذ عبادة المال وعبادة الذات 
عبادة تفصل عن عبادة اللة والارتحاد بالشريك الاخر 


كمان 
النضج النفسى للشريكين مسائلة هامة للغاية 
لا ادرى كيف يستهان بها 
ويغطيها نضج الجسد والمركز وما غير ذلك من اشكال النضوج المادية دون النفسية 



موضوع رائع كالعادة ابو تربو 

اثار عظيم تاملى 

شكرا ليك وياريتنى اقدر اعطيك تقييم اعلى من النجوم


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> هو الشك بيكون نقص فى شخصية  وثقة الشكاك بنفسة
> وليس بالضرورة عيب بالشريك الاخر
> 
> 
> ...


أشكــــــــــرك جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ لمشاركتكم الرائعة...

(موضوع رائع كالعادة ابو تربو 

اثار عظيم تاملى 

شكرا ليك وياريتنى اقدر اعطيك تقييم اعلى من النجوم )

مستحقش يا تاسونى تشجيعكم
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتكم وأسرتكم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (27 مارس 2010)

الغيره مطلوبه ومحدش يقدر ميغرش على الانسان اللى بيحبه بس غيره محدوده 
مش غيره تبوظ علاقتك باللى بتحبيه غيره حب مش غيره شك 

شكرا ياقمر موضوع جميل


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2010)

مشتاقه اكون ام قال:


> الغيره مطلوبه ومحدش يقدر ميغرش على الانسان اللى بيحبه بس غيره محدوده
> مش غيره تبوظ علاقتك باللى بتحبيه غيره حب مش غيره شك
> 
> شكرا ياقمر موضوع جميل


أشكـر حضرتك للمرور والمشاركة
الرب يفرح قلوبكم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## tamav maria (5 أبريل 2010)

*الفيروس السادس : البخل*

بصراحه ابو تربو 
اعتقد ان ده اسوأ فيروس

مقاله ممتازه


----------



## النهيسى (5 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع رااائع جدا

شكرا ليكم


دائما مواضيعكم مميزه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> *الفيروس السادس : البخل*
> 
> بصراحه ابو تربو
> اعتقد ان ده اسوأ فيروس
> ...


أشكـر حضرتك للمرور والمشاركة
الرب يفرح قلوبكم
سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع رااائع جدا
> 
> شكرا ليكم
> 
> ...


*(دائما مواضيعكم مميزه)

مستحقش تشجيعكم أستاذى
دة من ذوقكم
أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة
سلام ونعمه لكم
*


----------

